# Radeon HD 7770



## Utkarsh Sharma (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi friends! I wanted to ask whether using a radeon hd 7770 with a 2nd generation intel core processor hinder the perfomance? And PLEASE suggest a Radeon HD 7770 within 8.5k.
Thanx


----------



## vkl (Jun 16, 2012)

^^what hindrance are you referring to?

There wont be any hindrance to performance by going with the above pair.

OP,please mention your psu.

At 8.5k hd 6850 is a better option than hd 7770 keeping in mind the gaming performance but hd7770 is much more power efficient than hd6850.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 16, 2012)

HD 6850 Is better


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2012)

there's no HD7770 is avilable at 8.5k - the lowest one costs 8.9k now but adding 200 bucks more for a HD6850 makes more sense and your cpu ie i3 2100/2120 is enugh to handle HD6850 or even more powerful cards.


----------



## IndianRambo (Jun 17, 2012)

u can get gigabyte 7770 oc @ 8099 +5% vat
here is the link Go Gaming! | GolchhaIT.com


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Jun 17, 2012)

So, in all the HD 6850 is better?


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 17, 2012)

Except on the Power consumption, where HD7770 is 40 -50W lesser.

Pure Performance,HD6850 is always better than HD7770.


----------



## dibya_kol (Jun 18, 2012)

@OP, what cpu and psu do u have ? And at what res do u game ?


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Jun 18, 2012)

I am going to have an i3 2120 wth an FSP Saga II 500w. I am going to play at 1366x768 with lots of eye candy.


----------



## topgear (Jun 19, 2012)

^^ then you are all set to get a HD6850 / HD 7770 and you won't face any performance issue and the cpu you have is capable enough to handle a lot more powerful gpus


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 21, 2012)

Utkarsh Sharma said:


> I have an i3 2120 wth an FSP Saga II 500w. I am going to play at 1366x768 with lots of eye candy.



At that resolution, even a 7750 or 6850 will suffice your need.


----------



## truegenius (Jun 21, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> At that resolution, even a 7750 or 6850 will suffice your need.



i will say at least 6850


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey friends! My friend asked me that he had a mobo with pcie 2.0 and wants to buy a HD 7750. So, will it run on his system fine?


----------



## truegenius (Jun 21, 2012)

Utkarsh Sharma said:


> Hey friends! My friend asked me that he had a mobo with pcie 2.0 and wants to buy a HD 7750. So, will it run on his system fine?



:eeksign:
yes it will


----------



## ico (Jun 21, 2012)

Utkarsh Sharma said:


> Hey friends! My friend asked me that he had a mobo with pcie 2.0 and wants to buy a HD 7750. So, will it run on his system fine?



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ormation-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 21, 2012)

Get HD 6850 , worth the price. Avoid Sapphire ( from my 3 card experience ) and go for MSI  ones as they're better built.


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey! Friends I was thinking to buy gigabyte hd 7770 at 8k and invest the money from hd 6850 in better ram. The Hd 7770 will perform better in newer games. So, what's ur say on that? Also I was thinking to cahnge the processor from i3 2120 to FX 4100 due to its higher clock speeds and unlocked multiplier. Moreover, it is the cheaper of the two and yet a quad core. And I was thinking to overclock the proccy as well as the GPU.


----------



## truegenius (Jun 21, 2012)

Utkarsh Sharma said:


> Hey! Friends I was thinking to buy gigabyte hd 7770 at 8k and invest the money from hd 6850 in better ram. The Hd 7770 will perform better in newer games. So, what's ur say on that? Also I was thinking to cahnge the processor from i3 2120 to FX 4100 due to its higher clock speeds and unlocked multiplier. Moreover, it is the cheaper of the two and yet a quad core. And I was thinking to overclock the proccy as well as the GPU.



 fx4100 
are you building a complete pc


----------



## ico (Jun 22, 2012)

Better buy Phenom II X4 960T over FX-4100 then. 960T is faster.

X4 960T might unlock to 6 cores if lucky and the motherboard supports core unlocking.


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2012)

talking abut mobo Op can get Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 @ 6.6k.

BTW, OP has a thread for his pc config at here :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...100-phenom-ii-x4-965be-budget-gaming-rig.html


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 22, 2012)

Based on charts in the below link I think the 7770 is catching up to the 6850 with newer drivers. Have a look:

iXBT Labs - i3DSpeed, April 2012 - Page 2: Performance charts

Though it's still on average 10% slower, each new driver brings it closer. For this reason I'd say a 7770 is a better bet now and may be better than the 6850 in the future.


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2012)

look at the performance rating of HD6850 which even at stock speed can still beat an OCed HD 7770 with 1120/5200 clock speed and the performance of HD7770 improved by 0.5-1.5fps at best ( 1920*1200 resolution ) from 12.1 to 12.4 driver version in DX11 game titles.

iXBT Labs - i3DSpeed, February 2012 - Page 2: Performance charts


----------

